# FS: GS Storm 1/8 Buggy - Nearly Pro



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Up for sale is a GS Storm 1/8 scale 4WD Nitro buggy. It began life as an RTR and is NEARLY a Pro edition. The buggy has been completely stripped down to the chassis and rebuilt replacing parts, fluids, and seals as needed. Here are some features of the buggy:



*Gear Differentials -*


Front, Center and Rear diffs have been completely rebuilt - new o-rings installed and Mugen 5K, 7K, and 1K Super Silicone Diff fluid refilled in the front, center and rear diffs, respectively.
Rear diff planetary gears have all been replaced with NEW gears do to wear on rear gearing. 
NEW Center Diff Brake plates and pads.
GS Storm Pro Carbon Fiber Center Diff Support Plate
 

*Chassis -*


GS Storm Pro Chassis
GS Storm Pro Rear Chassis Brace Holder
GS Storm Pro Front and Rear Chassis Braces
GS Storm Pro Carbon Fiber Radio Plate, with transponder holder
NEW Antenna assembly, radio box switch and servo mounts
 

*Suspension -*


Dynamite Aluminum front and rear shock towers
Dynamite Aluminum Lower Suspension Arm Mounts - Front and Rear
Dynamite Aluminum Steering Knuckles
GS Storm Pro Front Aluminum Upper Suspension Holder
GS Storm Pro Universal Drive Shafts - Front and Rear
All shocks rebuilt and new shock oil and new o-rings (coated with AE Green Slime) installed. (AE 40WT in the rear and Losi 45WT in the front)
 

*Steering -*


GS Storm Pro Aluminum Steering Plate
GS Storm Pro Carbon Fiber Front Support Plate
NEW Avid RC Servo Saver Bearings
Thumb wheel adjustable servo saver upgrade
 

*Power Plant -*


OS VZ-B .21 engine - Never seen more than 220*F, definitely broken in, but not more than a gallon beyond break in.
OS T-2050 Polished all-in-one pipe
NEW .21 Motorsaver air filter
NEW GS Storm fuel tank
ALL NEW clutch assembly
GS Storm flywheel, collar, clutch nut, clutch shoes, and 13T clutch bell
Kyosho 1.1 Springs
Avid RC clutch bell bearings

NEW GS Storm Pro Engine Mount Set
NEW Fuel tubing
 

*Electronics -*


NEW HiTec HS-925MG (107 oz/in., in 0.08 sec.) throttle servo
Futaba S9402 (111 oz/in., in 0.10 sec.) steering servo (needs servo horn)
Venom Micro Fail Safe
 

*Wheels and Tires -*


Pro-line Knuckles V1.0 mounted on OFNA Hyper 7 white 5-spoked wheels (80+% tread left)
Unidentified square pined tread mounted on yellow dish wheels (75+% tread left)
 

*Bodies -*


Two plain painted bodies in good shape - noses still attached with no major cracks in the bodies
 

All metal on metal assemblies where installed using Blue Loc-tite. In addition to all of the above, the buggy will come with a bunch of spare parts, some new in pack:




Almost ALL of the original parts that were removed from the buggy while upgrading to Pro and Dynamite parts
NIP Brake Plates
NIP Adjustable Turnbuckles
NIP Rear Suspension Arm Pins
NIP Rear Lower Suspension Arm
NIP Special Shock Shaft, Long
2, NIP Front Upper Suspension Shafts
2, NIP Front Lower Suspension Shafts
2, NIP Front Upper Suspension Holder
NIP Lower Suspension Mounts
NIP Clutch Shoes
NIP Servo Horn Set (A/JR/KO/M)
NIP Spec. Shock Shaft, Medium
NIP Diff Bevel Gear
NIP Hinge Pin
NIP Diff Case O-Rings
Spare Brake Pads
NIP Rear Hub Carrier
Front, silver shock springs
Rear, blue shock springs
NIP Center Diff set
NIP Front/Rear Diff set
NIP outdrives and diff seal for front/rear
 

I even have the original manual for the car! All of this is well over $400-$500 worth of stuff! The parts alone could make up have the costs, not counting all the new parts installed on the buggy to bring it back to race ready status.



I'm looking for $300, plus shipping for all of the above! All you need to make this RTR is your radio gear (Transmitter, Receiver, crystals, and receiver battery), a new servo horn for the steering servo, fuel, a 1/8 starter box, and a glow ignitor.



I will ship via USPS, FedEx, or UPS - your choice. I accept PayPal, Money Orders, and Cashier Checks. If you have any questions or want more pictures, please e-mail me at [email protected].



I am not interested in splitting this up nor am I interested in any trades at this time. Thank you for looking!!



http://www.rcpics.net/img/63532

http://www.rcpics.net/img/63533

http://www.rcpics.net/img/63535


PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

By the way, that $300, plus shipping only applies if you live outside of the Houston, Texas area. And it is OBO!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Feel free to e-mail or PM me some offers.

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

TTT!

OK. Willing to separate:

For the rolling GS Storm buggy with no servos, engine or pipe (but will include the spare parts listed) I will take $188, plus shipping.

For the OS VZ-B engine and OS pipe, I will take $85, plus shipping.

For the HiTec 925MG Servo, I will take $55, plus shipping.

For the Futaba S9402 Servo, I will take $45, plus shipping. Some thing I need to mention about the Futaba S9402 Servo - the plug was damaged so I had to solder a new plug onto the servo's wire. Works fine, just has solder on plug.

I also have an OFNA 1/8 Starter Box. Its older and, if wanted, I can include a gel cell battery with it. Would want $65 for both gel cell and starter box, plus shipping or $35 for the starter box, plus shipping and $25, plus shipping, for the gel cell.

Send me an e-mail or PM if interested in any of the above!

Thanks for looking!!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

DEAL PENDING ON:

For the OS VZ-B engine and OS pipe, I will take $85, plus shipping.

Thanks for looking!!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

ALL OF THE BELOW IS SOLD, PENDING PAYMENT:

For the rolling GS Storm buggy with no servos, engine or pipe (but will include the spare parts listed) I will take $188, plus shipping.

For the OS VZ-B engine and OS pipe, I will take $85, plus shipping.

For the HiTec 925MG Servo, I will take $55, plus shipping.

For the Futaba S9402 Servo, I will take $45, plus shipping. Some thing I need to mention about the Futaba S9402 Servo - the plug was damaged so I had to solder a new plug onto the servo's wire. Works fine, just has solder on plug.
_________________________________________

Thanks for looking!!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Here are some details on the Starter Box:

It is an older model OFNA Racing Starter box, that is VERY similar to the chrome top universal starter: http://www.ofna.com/images/st-sb-10250.jpg . Except, it had a blue top that was carpeted by the previous owner to keep from scratching up his 1/8 on-road chassis. It does have the single, high torque motor. And, in addition, a 3, sub-C cell SMC 3000mAh battery pack has been hot glued to the side of the box and is connected to a chrome glow plug ignitor. All works perfectly and as I stated, I can throw in a gel cell with it.

*NEW PRICE!*
Starter Box - $30, plus shipping!
Gel Cell - $15.00, plus shipping!
Starter Box and Gel Cell together - $40, plus shipping

Thanks for looking!!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

All of the above is sold - thanks for looking!!

PD2


----------

